

Nicole Sullivan’s Object Oriented CSS - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/nicole-sullivans-object-oriented-css

======
CalmQuiet
Seems like some useful wisdom, but the presentation is limited by offering
only slides with no audio. Worse: no notes. Worse yet: not downloadable. Just
not the way _I_ absorb and assess information best. Sorry I couldn't have been
in Denver for the presentation...

Plus, I wonder along with a commenter on her blog... how much does her
emphasis on grids limit (which of) her recommendations for those of us who use
fluid designs?

~~~
dotan
If you look at her code (it's pretty short), her grid uses percentage widths
for columns and her template defines either a fixed or a liquid layout. And
her point that styles should be context-independent (CSS modules like legos,
she says somewhere) is useful regardless of what designs you use.

------
kyochan
What is irony? Using grids to help save time on a project only to discover
dozens of competing frameworks each purporting to be better than the other. So
you waste time learning how to use a few of them.

If you are like me, you then give up and spend time writing your own
framework.

~~~
Hexstream
"If you are like me, you then give up and spend time writing your own
framework."

... and then release it and claim it's better than the others. I wonder why
there are dozens of competing frameworks?...

------
antidaily
Interesting stuff. I think if people just learned to use multiple classes (ie
class="box large blue-bg"), they could drastically reduce the size of their
css and reuse more styles.

~~~
collint
Didn't we just spend a decade or so trying to get everybody to keep their
styles OUT of their markup?

I'm all for reusable css components. Personally I'm using
<http://github.com/chriseppstein/compass/>

~~~
russell
TP is talking about the use of classes as mixins. One class could style the
container and another could style the contents. I use multiple classes to add
effects like hove via JavaScript. Hover can be a single CSS description rather
than dozens of alternatives such as box and boxhover.

~~~
collint
I'm talking about NOT using presentation-specific such as "box" or "blue".

Having class names such as "two-columns blue hoverable" are slightly more
convenient but strategically similar to in-line styles.

Keep that presentation/behavior shit out of my content please.

Modularity is not a difficult problem to solve. But overloading your HTML is
damned near impossible to dig yourself out of.

